# Accutron Advice



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I really like my Bulova Accutron and want to keep it for as long as possible, what is the best way to keep an Accutron when not wearing it? Is is best to remove the battery, pull the crown out or just let it run,


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Bill, for what it's worth or what I know







you might want to check this topic out Hope it helps


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

For long term storage, I'd remove the battery.


----------

